# Abu Dhabi Job Offer



## benjpedro

Dear expats in AD,

I was offered a job teaching university level students in engineering and have a masters and two years work experience.... the initial offer is 

Basic: AED 11000+
Housing Allowance AED 9000+

Total salay just about AED 21000

the other benefits include travel allowance and one time relocation allowance...

Is this on the low end of the scale or average? Is it enough for a fairly decent bachelor lifestyle? I was looking at Marina Flats in Al Reem and they are going for AED 55,000/year.

Have they offered me a good starting point for renegotiation? It's a big life changing event to move to the emirates and I want to make sure I will not regret it.

many thanks for your advice.


----------



## Geke

From what i know about teachers pay the basic is on the lower end of the scale but you are right you can get a decent flat for 5 to 6K per month so you will have about 15 to 16K per month to live on and should be fine for a single bloke. The reason why they pay a low salary and top up with the allowance is due to the end of service benefit, as that is only based upon the salary and not the benefits. Best thing is to take it and get over here, once you have a working visa its a lot easier to move jobs and there are lots of teaching posts and they would rather take people on that are already in country.


----------



## benjpedro

Geke said:


> From what i know about teachers pay the basic is on the lower end of the scale but you are right you can get a decent flat for 5 to 6K per month so you will have about 15 to 16K per month to live on and should be fine for a single bloke. The reason why they pay a low salary and top up with the allowance is due to the end of service benefit, as that is only based upon the salary and not the benefits. Best thing is to take it and get over here, once you have a working visa its a lot easier to move jobs and there are lots of teaching posts and they would rather take people on that are already in country.


Thanks. I suspected as much just googling at teacher salaries and even then the figures I got were from last year. So I don't know if the economy has gone down and the offered salaries went down with it. 

I'm not teaching high school or primary school. I don't really mind if the base pay is low as long as they top it up with allowances to raise the final compensation package. The end of service benefit is only one month per year of service so it's not really something that entices me...


----------



## Warold

Geke how is easy to move jobs... If you leave you job < 2 years you get a ban (unless going from private to government)... so its not that straight forward.


----------



## Geke

Warold said:


> Geke how is easy to move jobs... If you leave you job < 2 years you get a ban (unless going from private to government)... so its not that straight forward.


I know people who move jobs all of the time, however, they don't work for the government just private companies, its just a case of getting your visa cancelled and your new employer sponsoring a new visa. I also know of teachers who have left ADEC and moved to a private school and there was no ban. Its probably down to the employer and the amount they have invested in you and what they got back but I don't now anyone who has actually been banned for 2 yrs.


----------

